# Post your Offseason Plan



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

1. *Magic Trade: * 
Future 2nd Round Pick (via Cleveland)
Utah's 2nd Round Pick

*Pistons Trade:*
Detroit's 1st Round Pick

*Why: * The Magic pull the trigger on this for obvious reasons, picking up an additional first round pick and another youngster for their future or another piece of trade bait to attach with Steve Francis (see next move). Detroit pulls the trigger on this deal to avoid giving out another guaranteed contract to a rookie who won't play for them. It's a low pick anyway, so it's only 7 or 8 picks higher than the Utah pick they're receiving plus there's no guaranteed contract attached to it. To close the deal the Magic give them one of the second round picks they acquired from Cleveland in the Tony Battie/Drew Gooden trade. 

The Magic then need to worry about moving Steve Francis. Francis has worn out his welcome in Orlando already and has everyone calling for his head. If the team does well in his absence while he's serving a suspension for not being able to control his emotions, expect the trade rumor whispers to become screams:

2. *Magic Trade:*
Steve Francis
1st Round Pick (via Detroit)
Stacey Augmon

*Hawks Trade:*
Tony Delk
Atlanta's 1st Round Pick 

*Why:* As I explained above, the Magic need to get rid of Francis and start building for the future around their two stud rookies from this year, Jameer Nelson and Dwight Howard. The Magic pull the trigger on this deal and bring in a veteran point guard in Tony Delk who can knock down some shots and be a good backup to Nelson. The big part of this deal though is obviously Atlanta's high draft pick, hopefully #1 overall. The Magic use the pick to draft Australian phenom Andrew Bogut to partner up with Dwight Howard to form the best young frontcourt in the NBA. Atlanta makes this trade to finally bring people to the stadium. Josh Smith is exciting and certainly will continue to help attendance in Atlanta, but what could be more exciting than bringing in an established all-star point guard in Steve Francis who is also very flashy and a marketable guy. If teamming him up with Josh Smith can't bring people to the stadium, nothing ever will. Atlanta grabs Channing Frye with Detroit's first rounder and has themselves a lineup of Francis, Josh Childress, Smith, Al Harrington and Frye. Augmon is simply a throw in, the Magic rid themselves of his contract for the final year of it. 

3. Next up, the Magic still need have two 2nd round picks to use after picking Bogut with the first pick. The Magic pick up a talented shooting guard with college experience in Julius Hodge first, and then pick up an underrated big man in Luke Schenscher. 

4. Finally, the Magic need to fill the gaping hole at shooting guard via free agency. Using their full MLE, the Magic give a nice contract to Bobby Simmons to come play in Orlando. Finally, in need of more shooters on the team, the Magic sign Wesley Person to the veterans minimum. Sign both Hodge and Schenscher after they prove themselves in the summer. Cut Brandon Hunter to bring the roster down to 15 men. 

*Your 2005-2006 Orlando Magic:*
PG- Jameer Nelson | Tony Delk
SG- Bobby Simmons | Wesley Person | DeShawn Stevenson
SF- Grant Hill | Hedo Turkoglu
PF- Dwight Howard | Tony Battie | Pat Garrity
C- Andrew Bogut | Kelvin Cato 

IL: Julius Hodge, Luke Schenscher, Mario Kasun


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Good plan but I would like to get more for Steve "Franchise". I liked the trade which was posted here before when we were getting Maggete and Wilsox...Or maybe Ray Allen or Michael Redd would be available with the third team involved?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Nobody's going to trade a top 3 pick for Francis, especially while killing all their cap room. 

As for my plan, I already posted it in another thread but here it is:

There are two major things the Magic must accomplish: Hire a competent coach, and trade Francis. So, I would like us to hire Eric Musselman. Then, I would trade Francis and our first to the Clips for Maggette, Wilcox, and their first. I would draft Gerald Green in the first round and in the second I would take Anthony Roberson, then I would sell or trade our other second. Finally, I would sign Darrell Armstrong to the veteran's minimum. The Magic's 2005-2006 depth chart:

Nelson, Armstrong
Maggette, Christie, Green
Hill, Turkoglu
Howard, Wilcox
Cato, Battie, Kasun

IL: Garrity, Kasun, Roberson

Coach: Eric Musselman


----------



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

what about trading francis for josh smith? that would have to make howard really happy and smith probably wouldnt mind. if we could get a good shooter too that would be great. bad idea?


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

They will never trade Josh for Steve, even if the players with suitable salaries would be thrown in...


----------



## Volcom (Mar 28, 2004)

hobojoe said:


> *Your 2005-2006 Orlando Magic:*
> PG- Jameer Nelson | Tony Delk
> SG- Bobby Simmons | Wesley Person | DeShawn Stevenson
> SF- Grant Hill | Hedo Turkoglu
> ...


You'd definitley get yourself a lot of Australian fans if you picked both of those guys... I'd love to see Bogut go to the Magic, then I would get to watch them all the time.. :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

trading francis for delk means that we tradet mcgrady last season just for Cato, Delk and Christie??


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

I definately agree with trading Francis. Jameer has been doing an exceptionally good job at the point being a rookie. Forget trading Francis for a backup PG. Hill can run the point at any given time if needed. In the draft, pickup another PG just for the hell of it to backup if necessary. What you need in the east to win is a real center. Look at Shaq, Ben Wallace, JO (can play the 5 if needed). They are all contenders. Don't get me wrong, I love Cato for his hard play and gritty attitude, but we need to trade for a real center. I would love to see Brad Miller come to Orlando. I don't exactly know how the trade could work out, but Francis would be back with his lover, and we can ship Cato along side of them so they get the Houston feel. In return, we could get Miller, Bobby Jackson, Songalia and some cash. It's just an idea, of course we don't make the deals.

PG- Nelson, Jackson
SG- Stevenson (I always had faith in this kid), Christie(?)
SF- Hill, Turkoglu, Garrity
PF- Howard, Battie
C- Miller, Declerq, Kasun

With that roster, we might be able to have a fast paced game, and still be able to defend! Or am I just dreaming? 

Feel free to post comments about it, and help me figure out if there is even a way that trade could go through.

:cheers:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> trading francis for delk means that we tradet mcgrady last season just for Cato, Delk and Christie??


 Trading Francis for Delk? Uh, no. Obviously the biggest part of the trade is the pick, not Delk. He's not important at all in the deal. I don't know about it from Atlanta's point of view. You have to think they'd at least consider giving up their pick for a lower first round pick AND a guy of Francis' stature.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> Trading Francis for Delk? Uh, no. Obviously the biggest part of the trade is the pick, not Delk. He's not important at all in the deal. I don't know about it from Atlanta's point of view. You have to think they'd at least consider giving up their pick for a lower first round pick AND a guy of Francis' stature.


You can't look at this from strictly a talent perspective. Like I said before, a team like Atlanta isn't going to kill their cap room AND give up a potential "franchise" (pardon the pun) talent for a guy like Francis.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Captain Obvious said:


> You can't look at this from strictly a talent perspective. Like I said before, a team like Atlanta isn't going to kill their cap room AND give up a potential "franchise" (pardon the pun) talent for a guy like Francis.


 They're giving up their cap room, sure, but they're getting something they haven't had since Dominique -- An established superstar. Francis brings fans to the stadium, and he's a good enough player to at least make the team competitive every night. Don't overlook the fact that the Magic also give the Hawks a first rounder in this year's draft. It's not a good one, but a first round pick nonetheless. By the way, I just realized that I completely forgot about the Magic's own 1st rounder in my original proposal above. They could actually use that pick to trade to Atlanta if absolutely necessary and keep the other 1st rounder. If not they could pick a guy like Francisco Garcia or Antoine Wright, or even take a high schooler with potential like Monta Ellis. Plenty of options available for the Magic.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

Any chance Grant Hill opts out of his contact and re-signs for less allowing the Magic to target someone like Joe Johnson or Larry Hughes in free agency? I'm dreaming, I know, but it's nice to dream.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Enigma said:


> Any chance Grant Hill opts out of his contact and re-signs for less allowing the Magic to target someone like Joe Johnson or Larry Hughes in free agency? I'm dreaming, I know, but it's nice to dream.


Is there a possibility? Sure, but i'd say it is a very, very small possibility. Grant is a great guy, maybe one of the best characters in the league, but I doubt he just decides to give up 10 million or so dollars, especially now that he was an All-Star this year. If he does do it, I expect him to be playing with a glowing halo over his head next season.

More likely he plays out his contract and Orlando re-signs him for 3-4 yrs on a relatively cheap contract. At least if he is healthy, I hope we aren't stupid enough to let him go.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I'd love to see us be able to turn Francis into Bogut, but I doubt it happens. A Howard and Bogut frontcourt could be just awesome in the future.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Enigma said:


> Any chance Grant Hill opts out of his contact and re-signs for less allowing the Magic to target someone like Joe Johnson or Larry Hughes in free agency? I'm dreaming, I know, but it's nice to dream.


Nope, the Magic would still be way over the cap.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Captain Obvious said:


> Nobody's going to trade a top 3 pick for Francis, especially while killing all their cap room.
> 
> As for my plan, I already posted it in another thread but here it is:
> 
> ...


Okay I've been thinking about this and I want to change a few things. First, I still like the Maggette-Francis deal but I'm tweaking it. Now, it's Francis and Stevenson for Maggette, Wilcox, and a trade exception (~$5-5.5 million). 

My favorite target in the draft is Green. However, it looks like he'll be gone unless we trade up. Frankly, I'm not thrilled by this draft so if we can't get Green, I suggest this deal:

Cato and our first for Magloire.

Magloire wants out, and Cato will be expiring so this makes sense for where both teams are going. This will be tricky though because Magloire's BYC doesn't expire until July 1, several days after the draft. So this deal would have to be agreed to before the draft so we could pick whoever New Orleans wants. Let's say New Orleans takes Marvin Williams and we take Jarrett Jack for them. They could start Jack, Smith, Williams, Brown, and Cato which leaves them in good shape for the future.

I would draft Julius Hodge and Anthony Roberson in the second, and I would decline Augmon's option leaving us with this lineup:

Nelson, Armstrong
Maggette, Christie, Hodge
Hill, Turkoglu
Howard, Wilcox, Garrity
Magloire, Battie

IL: Kasun, Hunter, Roberson

Coach: Eric Musselman

I don't know about you guys, but this lineup really excites me. It's legitimately two deep at each position. Although this team might struggle to make noise for a while, when Howard develops into the franchise player we know he will this team will be a championship contender IMO. We'd have guys like Maggette and Magloire who are top-notch role players on any team, as well as guys like Nelson, Turkoglu, and Battie to hopefully surround a dominant big man.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

The trade for Magloire is not a bad idea. Although that might be a little too much to give up for just Magloire. Maybe if they threw in a future first (doubtful) or a 2nd rounder.

Magloire and Dwight together though could be on hell of a frontline. Magloire could be nearly dominant is someone could get him to screw his head on straight.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Captain Obvious for GM! That should be the first move in offseason 
No, seriously, I really like the addition of Magette and Magloire but unfortunately that's almost impossible


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Babir said:


> Captain Obvious for GM! That should be the first move in offseason
> No, seriously, I really like the addition of Magette and Magloire but unfortunately that's almost impossible


Thanks man. I didn't want us trading for random guys that are good. Maggette and Wilcox are unwanted by the Clips, and Magloire wants out so they're realistic targets. Hopefully Weis does something to fix this team.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Good plan Captain Obvious. It would be awesome if it worked out that way.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> The trade for Magloire is not a bad idea. Although that might be a little too much to give up for just Magloire. Maybe if they threw in a future first (doubtful) or a 2nd rounder.
> 
> Magloire and Dwight together though could be on hell of a frontline. Magloire could be nearly dominant is someone could get him to screw his head on straight.


 I like the Magloire trade as well, I doubt the Magic could get him for any less than that deal though. After all he's only 26 and coming off a season in which he averaged a double-double and was an all-star. He won't come all that cheap after one injury riddled season. I don't really like the idea of acquiring Maggette though. He puts up nice stats and all, but there are a lot of negatives to him as well. He's not a very good defender from what I've seen of him, and he's even worse defensively when he's guarding SG's as opposed to SF's. He's not very effective without the ball in his hands either, which as we've seen with Francis is not a good thing to have with your 20+ ppg scorer. The one thing Maggette really thrives on is getting to the foul line, he's not all that good at anything else. I'd look for other options with Francis.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

All your plans sounds good...You all are thinking about upgrading our roster, discussing our weak spots and etc. But what we really need is a COACH. We had a pretty deep and talented team at start of the regular season. Everyone was healthy, nice combination at guards and forwards spots, productive bench...But we didn't have COACH..Just look what Rik Carlise is doing...Without Artest, Tinsley and Jermaine there are battling for 5th spot now, winning games on a road, beating top teams at home. Without Gasol and Wells, Grizzlies with Fratello were giving winning streak after winning streak...Look how George Karl turned Nuggets season...
So what we need first is a coach and then there would not be issues like:
"that guy is a good defender but not a scorer" or "this guy likes dominate the ball and wouldn't be a second option"...


----------

